# Hello! Introducing myself! Yay!



## MeowCaptain

_*Hello people of the Internet!*_

I stumbled upon your forum while searching for writing forums, and I really have enjoyed some of your work. I feel there are future authors here! 

I like reading, writing and cats. I have been writing for a while, and apparently, some people, specifically teachers and friends, have told me I have talent! So, I've been trying to create two different stories, forgetting them then picking them back up later. It's fun!

Fun Fact : We once has to write a short story in 5th or 6th grade. The teacher was surprised that I wasn't done. "So, how much have you written?" she asked. "Only 9 pages as of yet!" I responded. 5 seconds later, I realized you were only suppose to make it 1 or 2 pages. Then again, I'm pretty sure I ripped off another book. 

So, this is the end of this introduction. And to conclude, I'd like to ask a question : Are there any other writing cats here?

Other than that, that is all.

- MeowCaptain

PS : I find it sad you can't upload a profile picture immediately. Would of love having something to define me other than a username...

:cat:  :cat:  :cat:  :cat:  :cat:​


----------



## Moody

First of all, welcome from another member that just joined today! 

I can't imagine any legitimate reason anyone would have to dislike cats :tiger: but my all time favorite animals are frogs :frog:

Nevermind, I just thought of a legitimate reason... If I saw a cat for whatever reason kill a frog [-X then I'd wash my hands of cats immediately


----------



## Firemajic

Heeeyyy MeowCaptin.. The world needs more stories about cats... that would be puuurrrfct! Welcome to wonderful WF! My name is Julia and I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... soooo... watchit!! lol... Jump in and check us out, I think you will be as thrilled as a tom cat with catnip.. see ya around! It is soo cool to be a writer... so, write on... Peace.. Julia


----------



## Boofy

Cats? Well isn't that dandy! :3

Hey there. Boofy here. Forum cat ^^;

Welcome to WF! <3


----------



## MeowCaptain

Moody said:


> First of all, welcome from another member that just joined today!
> 
> I can't imagine any legitimate reason anyone would have to dislike cats :tiger: but my all time favorite animals are frogs :frog:
> 
> Nevermind, I just thought of a legitimate reason... If I saw a cat for whatever reason kill a frog [-X then I'd wash my hands of cats immediately



Well, I might of just killed a frog... before finishing to write this reply...



Firemajic said:


> Heeeyyy MeowCaptin.. The world needs more stories about cats... that would be puuurrrfct! Welcome to wonderful WF! My name is Julia and I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... soooo... watchit!! lol... Jump in and check us out, I think you will be as thrilled as a tom cat with catnip.. see ya around! It is soo cool to be a writer... so, write on... Peace.. Julia



Yup. Cats are the master race. They deserve a better place in literature! Thanks for welcoming me! I'll make sure to check out the poetry thread. I will compare its effects to catnip to determine the best drug.



Boofy said:


> Cats? Well isn't that dandy! :3
> 
> Hey there. Boofy here. Forum cat ^^;
> 
> Welcome to WF! <3



Thanks <3. I have in fact confirmed you were a cat with a background check. How's England?


----------



## Boofy

England is, well... Gods, what can I say about England right now? I hate warm weather, so I guess the summer is agreeable? No sign of it. We have half decent TV shows on right now too, though some American series are irritatingly good in comparison. -hiss-

Background check... aw, I like the way you operate! I uh... think. Hehe. :3


----------



## musichal

Hi MeowCapt, welcome to WF!  After you complete just ten valid posts you can et an avatar and start your own threads.  This is a great site for writers according to my cat, Jumper, the King of the known world.  He demands cat lovers get a particularly warm welcome, so hello, are we glad to see you!  We hope you will enjoy joining our community!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey, Meow, you're not one of those crazy cat ladies, are you? :lol:

Anyway, like Hal said, you need to have ten valid posts  (outside of the word games and procrastination central-they don't count ) before you can choose your avatar so get involved and contribute to a few threads. You'll have ten posts in no time, and then you'll see all sort of goodies you'll be able to do.

Welcome aboard :cat:


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9263


----------



## MeowCaptain

Boofy said:


> England is, well... Gods, what can I say about England right now? I hate warm weather, so I guess the summer is agreeable? No sign of it. We have half decent TV shows on right now too, though some American series are irritatingly good in comparison. -hiss-
> 
> Background check... aw, I like the way you operate! I uh... think. Hehe. :3



Nice to hear that! Summer is nice, except for the insects. My cat likes to empty them and give their empty bodies to me afterwards. What a great vampire cat he is! What shows are you watching right now? I really need to watch some good shows! 




musichal said:


> Hi MeowCapt, welcome to WF! After you complete just ten valid posts you can et an avatar and start your own threads. This is a great site for writers according to my cat, Jumper, the King of the known world. He demands cat lovers get a particularly warm welcome, so hello, are we glad to see you! We hope you will enjoy joining our community!



Great! I'll get posting! How's Jumper? Has he been having a lot of catnip lately? Thanks for a warm welcome! Even warmer then lava!




mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, Meow, you're not one of those crazy cat ladies, are you? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, like Hal said, you need to have ten valid posts (outside of the word games and procrastination central-they don't count ) before you can choose your avatar so get involved and contribute to a few threads. You'll have ten posts in no time, and then you'll see all sort of goodies you'll be able to do.
> 
> Welcome aboard :cat:



See, this is a stereotype I wish to break. Liking cats does not make you a crazy cat lady. As a cat, I find this very offensive. I have reported you to the admins.



escorial said:


> View attachment 9263



 Thanks for my new motto! I'll put it on the fridge!


----------



## Boofy

You cannae go wrong with Breaking Bad/Fargo/Game of Thrones/Better Call Saul/Dexter/House MD... but as far as British broadcasting goes... Doctor Who/Sherlock is pretty much all we have ;D 

Saying that, Humans was decent too... And maybe Poldark ^^; (I watch too much television)

Don't even get me STARTED on cooking shows...

I wish The Office was still going... or Extras. Hell, I'd be happy with a fresh series of Derek.

/continues to ramble about TV long into the night


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I used to have a Persian cat. It was awesome!

And a meow to you! Welcome!


----------



## aj47

Once you level up, (ten legit posts) not only can you have an avatar, but a sig, too. Plus there are super-secret areas that only members can access.  I'd tell you more, but then I'd have to ban you.


----------



## MeowCaptain

Boofy said:


> You cannae go wrong with Breaking Bad/Fargo/Game of Thrones/Better Call Saul/Dexter/House MD... but as far as British broadcasting goes... Doctor Who/Sherlock is pretty much all we have ;D
> 
> Saying that, Humans was decent too... And maybe Poldark ^^; (I watch too much television)
> 
> Don't even get me STARTED on cooking shows...
> 
> I wish The Office was still going... or Extras. Hell, I'd be happy with a fresh series of Derek.
> 
> /continues to ramble about TV long into the night



I love Doctor Who. Sadly, there aren't any new episodes on Netflix as of yet.  I'll check some of those out! Also, you should probably stop rambling. It's been two days...



danielstj said:


> I used to have a Persian cat. It was awesome!
> 
> And a meow to you! Welcome!



Thanks!



astroannie said:


> Once you level up, (ten legit posts) not only can you have an avatar, but a sig, too. Plus there are super-secret areas that only members can access. I'd tell you more, but then I'd have to ban you.



Not if a ban you first! My dad is Microsoft and will ban you from Internet Explorer. Try using the Internet now!


----------



## Moody

> Not if a ban you first! My dad is Microsoft and will ban you from Internet Explorer. Try using the Internet now!



I banned myself from Internet Explorer a long time ago xD


----------



## Deleted member 56686

MeowCaptain said:


> Not if a ban you first! My dad is Microsoft and will ban you from Internet Explorer. Try using the Internet now!




That's why I use Chrome :tongue:


----------



## MeowCaptain

Moody said:


> I banned myself from Internet Explorer a long time ago xD





mrmustard615 said:


> That's why I use Chrome :tongue:



How can you live without the master race of browsers? #internetexplorer&bingmasterrace


----------



## Boofy

Bing master race? Never have I heard such foul blasphemies from such a new member :0 

Hehe :3

/Is horrified at having had to edit the worst typo in history. Fowl = Foul... Shame, shame, shame. </3


----------



## MeowCaptain

Boofy said:


> Bing master race? Never have I heard such foul blasphemies from such a new member :0
> 
> Hehe :3
> 
> /Is horrified at having had to edit the worst typo in history. Fowl = Foul... Shame, shame, shame. </3


Well, I like DuckDuckGo, but I keep punching my screen expecting to kill the duck...


----------



## Moody

First with my precious frogs, and now with a cute duck :blue: what is the meaning of this!?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I, too, am one of the dreaded CAT PEOPLE who haunt the INTERNET and WRITE THINGS.

Stay active, you've got two more legit posts to go and you'll unlock your user profile, and then you can have a sexy picture next to your stuff like me.  Looking forward to seeing what you have to share with us.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask, and I'll see you around the forum!


----------



## MeowCaptain

Moody said:


> First with my precious frogs, and now with a cute duck :blue: what is the meaning of this!?



It is the beginning of the New World Order. Long ago, they were considered gods. Now, they are opressed. It is time for them to rise once again. All heil the cats, master race of all!



AtleanWordsmith said:


> I, too, am one of the dreaded CAT PEOPLE who haunt the INTERNET and WRITE THINGS.
> 
> Stay active, you've got two more legit posts to go and you'll unlock your user profile, and then you can have a sexy picture next to your stuff like me. Looking forward to seeing what you have to share with us. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, and I'll see you around the forum!



YAY! One question : What is love?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

MeowCaptain said:


> YAY! One question : What is love?


Baby don't hurt me.


----------



## Boofy

Correct answer: Cat is love, cat is life.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I thought it was "Dog is love, cat is life."

Yes, I do know what you're referencing.

No, I don't think any less of you for it.


----------



## Moody

> It is the beginning of the New World Order. Long ago, they were considered gods. Now, they are opressed. It is time for them to rise once again. All heil the cats, master race of all!





YOU CAN TAKE OUR LIVES BUT YOU WILL NEVER TAKE OUR FROGDOM!


----------



## MeowCaptain

Moody said:


> View attachment 9298
> YOU CAN TAKE OUR LIVES BUT YOU WILL NEVER TAKE OUR FROGDOM!



Sounds like the beginning of a weird adult-only video. Wanna be an actor?

Edit : I'm at 10 posts but still can't change the profile picture. WHY!? ;_;
Edit2 : Nevermind! IT HAPENNED!


----------



## PiP

I love your avatar, CaptainMeow. You are now more than just a username! Welcome to WF. Enjoy  Any questions, shout!


----------



## MeowCaptain

PiP said:


> I love your avatar, CaptainMeow. You are now more than just a username! Welcome to WF. Enjoy  Any questions, shout!



Thanks! It was taken when I graduated as a captain in CatLand's army.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Ah, yes, I forgot to give you a welcome from Admiral Mittens, Colonel Whiskers, and Missus Fluffybottom as well.  They hail from the principality of Adubshaus.


----------



## Blade

Captain can you hear me? That hat has to be English; it has a target on it.:dejection:

:hi:Welcome to the forums. Have a good look around and ask any questions if need be.:encouragement: Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## joshybo

Yes, yes, hello there, how do you do, welcome to the forum and all that.  *Now*, onto the important part—more rambling about television shows.  I like a lot of Boofy's suggestions, so here are my thoughts on some of those and a couple recommendations.

Dexter - Watch it until the season four finale and then STOP.  Things go downhill quick, but the first four seasons are very good.

Breaking Bad - If you haven't already watched it, then why are you still reading this?  Go watch it this instant and report back when you're finished.  We'll wait.

Done?  Good.  Now that you've finished Breaking Bad, let's continue.

House - One of my favorite television shows of all time.

Game of Thrones - I don't watch it.  I'm sure it's fine, I hear it has something to do with dragons.

Scrubs - It's just a network comedy, and it too went on much longer than it should have, but the first five or so seasons are incredibly entertaining.

Modern Family - Another network comedy, but it's got a very good cast and very good writing.

The Office - Another excellent comedy series, available in both British and American flavors!

Parks and Recreation - I watch a lot more comedies than I had realized.  This one is also very good, if you've never watched it.

Black Mirror - Oh how excellent this series is.  It may be a Netflix exclusive (can't remember) but oh, it's so so good.  A very dark, new age Twilight Zone sort of show.

Luther - A British police drama starring Idris Elba.  That's really all I need to say, I think.  It's very, very good.

House of Cards - The American version is a Netflix exclusive, and if you like political dramas, I highly recommend this.

That's enough to get you started for now.  Oh, and we write around here sometimes, too.  If you ever need any sort of help, feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;Pk7yqlTMvp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Oh Joshy! You included the original and clearly superior version of The Office. You've made me the happiest cat girl thing in the world. ;D

Definitely agree with your call regarding Dexter... hours of my life... wasted!

I may have to look into a few of these you know... I am ashamed to call myself a TV addict. Got any more gems hiding in that noggin o' yours? If so, cough up!


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> Oh Joshy! You included the original and clearly superior version of The Office. You've made me the happiest cat girl thing in the world. ;D
> 
> Definitely agree with your call regarding Dexter... hours of my life... wasted!
> 
> I may have to look into a few of these you know... I am ashamed to call myself a TV addict. Got any more gems hiding in that noggin o' yours? If so, cough up.



Which Office is the best is a difficult question to answer, but we definitely got the better House of Cards, so I won't press the issue either way, haha.

As for a few other show suggestions:

Heroes - They are bringing this back for a new season soon, so if you haven't watched the others (about a group of superheroes), then I suggest you do so.  I enjoyed it, anyways.

Lost - Now here's one that was wildly popular when it was on, but the last season was just terrible.  Still, it was a good show early on and it's worth the effort if you're running low on television fodder to get you through a boring couple of weekends.

True Blood - I imagine that a lot of people probably watched this, and I know those who did will have very mixed opinions, but I enjoyed this show.  Yes, it's about vampires and love, but it's a stark contrast to that _other_ series about the same thing.  The last season was weak, maybe the last two, actually, but it's still worth a watch.

Gravity Falls - This is a cartoon series, actually.  And not like an adult cartoon series or anything, but it's still very off-the-wall and just odd enough to be interesting to an older audience.  It falls in line with other cartoons that older audiences can enjoy, such as Adventure Time.

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - This might be my favorite comedy series of all time.  It's immature and offensive a lot of the time, but it's seriously hilarious.

I have more still yet, but I'm starting to get embarrassed at the realization of how much television I've watched and I feel like I'm being judged (rightly so) because of that fact, Lol.


----------



## Boofy

I've heard of Heroes but never watched it at the time because it was so cool and, being an edgy teenager at the time (I know, I know, hard to believe ;D), I naturally insisted on NOT doing the done thing... Ooo, the memory of that Boof still smarts now. I don't even think I WAS Boofs back then. Just Beth... /shudder

 The same can be applied to Lost/True Blood thinking about it. Lordy... I needs to get watching these shows. 

The other two I haven't heard of but they are going on the list, as recommendations from fellow fanatics are guaranteed gold. More? Well when I need my next fix expect a very jittery request via PM... expect it to be filled with expletives. Hehe. :3

ALSO, apologies Meow. I have hijacked your thread. I'm jonesin' I tells ya. .__.


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> I've heard of Heroes but never watched it at the time because it was so cool and, being an edgy teenager at the time (I know, I know, hard to believe ;D), I naturally insisted on NOT doing the done thing... Ooo, the memory of that Boof still smarts now. I don't even think I WAS Boofs back then. Just Beth... /shudder
> 
> The same can be applied to Lost/True Blood thinking about it. Lordy... I needs to get watching these shows.
> 
> The other two I haven't heard of but they are going on the list, as recommendations from fellow fanatics are guaranteed gold. More? Well when I need my next fix expect a very jittery request via PM... expect it to be filled with expletives. Hehe. :3
> 
> ALSO, apologies Meow. I have hijacked your thread. I'm jonesin' I tells ya. .__.



Any time you need a new suggestion, just let me know.  I've got what you need.  *Stands at the back of a dark alley*

Honestly, I kind of want you to start with Always Sunny as it's just so damn hilarious.  In fact, I've got a clip which fits nicely into this very thread!

[video=youtube;5fP4emqw7O4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fP4emqw7O4[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Okay, I'm sold! Great job pulling it back to topic by the way. Nicely played.

I'm going to watch so much TV that my scary owl eyes go square. Prepare the intervention.


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> Prepare the intervention.


Never.


----------



## aj47

MeowCaptain said:


> Not if a ban you first! My dad is Microsoft and will ban you from Internet Explorer. Try using the Internet now!



Um, does that even work under Linux?  Go ahead ban me from it.  Ban me from Safari while you're at it.


----------



## joshybo

astroannie said:


> Um, does that even work under Linux?  Go ahead ban me from it.  Ban me from Safari while you're at it.


Which distro?  Just curious.


----------



## aj47

Debian.  I started when OS/2 went bust.  My first Windows was 7.


Back on track....did I mention we're diverse?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Er.... guys?   This is an introductory thread to greet MeowCaptain. I think it is pretty obvious that we have derailed this thread several times over, maybe next time discuss over at Pointless Posts? 


So to get back on topic, MeowCaptain, do you have your own ship?


----------

